# Song cycle for contralto influenced by tango



## altiste (Jun 11, 2008)

I've just finished a new version of my _Tango Suite_ which was written in 2002. The original version was for contralto & string quintet, commissioned and broadcast by Radio France, but I've just arranged the string parts into a piano reduction so that it can be performed by contralto & piano. It's a short song cycle of 10 minutes total duration.


----------

